# Conviction IEC Canada



## shea1980 (May 13, 2013)

Hi all,Guys i have a question about having a conviction and trying to get a IEC visa,last year i applyed for a IEC visa and i was granted one,as last year for some reason my conviction was not on my Garda Clearance Cert,and back in january i was going to apply for another IEC,which would mean that i would have 3 years in Canada but this year the conviction was on my garda cert and i dont want to enter canada on the visa i got last year as they might think that i lied on my appiclation,I would like to Completly honest.Even though it has been not more than 5 years since the completion of my sentence(06/2008 for Drunk in Charge)should i still try for Criminal Rehabilitation,and or would there be a chance that i would be deemed admissible to canada?Also there is a law coming into affect here in ireland called the spent conviction bill(should be in this year),It states that applying for a visa you must declare all you convictions.But i was just wondering seeing that a persons conviction is seen spent in their Country would it help in the process of Criminal Rehabilitation in canada?Sorry for all the questions ,just that i am 32 years of age now and by the time the 5 years completion of my sentence,i would be too old to apply for a IEC visa.I am a qualified plumber and would very much like to Work & Live in canada,Any help would be fantastic.Thank you.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

The Canadian government has a similar "5 years spent" rule, but the required time since conviction can vary between 5-10 years. The Canadian fed takes drink driving convictions VERY seriously, and I wouldn't be surprised if drink driving is closer to the 10 year mark.... British Columbia has some of the toughest drink driving laws around, and their road checks can happen any time, anywhere (I've been stopped numerous times on my way home from work) whilst the generally agreed imparement level is 0.08, in BC, a blood alcohol reading of 0.05 can land you in big trouble.

My best advice would be to contact the Canadian Consulate, explain your situation and ask what you can do to clear your record and get into Canada. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I get the feeling that the first time around you didn't declare the conviction because it wasn't on the Garda Clearance Cert. If so, that was a big mistake by you. You are required to declare ALL convictions, whether spent or not. It may affect any re-entrance into Canada.


----------



## shea1980 (May 13, 2013)

Hi guys thanks for your advise,with the garda cert,i didnt even know that i had a conviction,until i got the garda cert in january.Also i was talking to a garda who deals with garda certs and he said that,the system was only updated in september 2012 and that is why the conviction wasnt on the first cert.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

shea1980 said:


> Hi guys thanks for your advise,with the garda cert,i didnt even know that i had a conviction,until i got the garda cert in january.Also i was talking to a garda who deals with garda certs and he said that,the system was only updated in september 2012 and that is why the conviction wasnt on the first cert.


Honest disclosure of any previous error is the only legal option available and generally the best option practically speaking as well (long term).You're potentially looking at a temporary ban from Canada for misrepresentation upon honest disclosure. The sooner that this temporary ban is issued, the sooner that you would be eligible for another application.

Not disclosing everything truthfully in an immigration application creates a host of problems. Your immigration application record is permanent and can cause issues many years from today.


----------

